# I Make Projects Called RetroRemix



## SirHacksALot (Oct 19, 2022)

I Started To Publish Song That Are Chiptune Versions Of Videogame Songs And Here They Are

Studio


----------



## Kopimist (Oct 19, 2022)

Oh snap I haven't used MIT scratch since like 2009 when I took Intro to Computer Science. I had a blast in that course. I love coding in general. Of course Scratch is only a stepping stone into coding, not actual coding but yeah. Im gonna have to check out your remixes though. Really


----------



## SirHacksALot (Oct 19, 2022)

Thanks They Are Remixes Of Songs Cuz Soundcloud Does Not Work For Me

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022



Kopimist said:


> Oh snap I haven't used MIT scratch since like 2009 when I took Intro to Computer Science.


Just Saw 2009 The Year I Was Born


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 28, 2022)

Would that be considered as chiptune?

This should immedietely go the mainstream media.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2022)

Hello, 

 And welcome to GBAtemp! We have gamers and programmer from around the world! 



Enjoy our site


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 28, 2022)

I'm not sure how that might be in symbolically speaking in case of Oswald the Rabbit,Bugs Bunny from Looney Tunes.
Jazz Jackrabbit is already forgotten and obsolete videogame industry series.


----------



## SirHacksALot (Oct 29, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Would that be considered as chiptune?
> 
> This should immedietely go the mainstream media.



Yes Chiptune


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 29, 2022)

Let’s make official Jazz Jackrabbit Theme Park right now.
Publically.


----------



## SirHacksALot (Oct 29, 2022)

I Did Gangnam Style


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 29, 2022)

SirHacksALot said:


> I Did Gangnam Style


----------



## SirHacksALot (Oct 30, 2022)

Luke94 said:


>



I Never Even Heard Of The Game, Why Are You Spamming Me With This?


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 30, 2022)

Well I just only decided to make my own suggestions.
I'm just only fascinated,excited about absolete,forgotten,abandoned,vaporware videogames/computer games.


----------



## SirHacksALot (Oct 31, 2022)

I


Luke94 said:


> Well I just only decided to make my own suggestions.
> I'm just only fascinated,excited about absolete,forgotten,abandoned,vaporware videogames/computer games.



I Am Also Only A Child, To Make Music I Have To Hear Music 1st


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 31, 2022)

SirHacksALot said:


> I
> 
> I Am Also Only A Child, To Make Music I Have To Hear Music 1st


It's game company that made Jill of the Jungle,Tyrian,Jazz Jackrabbit,Unreal,Unreal Tournament,Unreal Championship videogame series.


----------



## SirHacksALot (Oct 31, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> It's game company that made Jill of the Jungle,Tyrian,Jazz Jackrabbit,Unreal,Unreal Tournament,Unreal Championship videogame series.


For How Much Spam I Get I Am Never Make Any Of These Games Into Chiptune. I Hope You Enjoy!


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 31, 2022)

SirHacksALot said:


> For How Much Spam I Get I Am Never Make Any Of These Games Into Chiptune. I Hope You Enjoy!


Oh okay sorry in that case. Maybe from now one you will at least change your mind.


----------



## SirHacksALot (Nov 1, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Oh okay sorry in that case. Maybe from now one you will at least change your mind.


I Did Only This Once

	Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2022

Here, JazzJack Rabbit 1-1, Only Part Of It Due To Limits


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 1, 2022)

Well thanks kid. I guess you wanted your own music projects. HAd you ever music composed on Amiga likewise Robert Allen,Alexander Brandon,Andrew Sega,Michiel Van Den Boss kid already before?


----------



## SirHacksALot (Nov 1, 2022)

Luke94 said:


> Well thanks kid. I guess you wanted your own music projects. HAd you ever music composed on Amiga likewise Robert Allen,Alexander Brandon,Andrew Sega,Michiel Van Den Boss kid already before?


No I Have Never Heard Of Them


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 1, 2022)

Oh really? Even of Masato Nakamura,Jun Senoue,Brad Buxor,Michael Jackson,Koji Kondo,Jun Senoue,Jaret Reddick,Hideki Naganuma?


----------



## SirHacksALot (Nov 2, 2022)

No...


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 2, 2022)

So right now from now on you know kid.


----------

